# Work in Umbria



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

We have recently moved to Sismano, near Todi in Umbria. I am currently looking for work in the area. I am a 32 year old man, reasonably fit Nd very hard working. My Italian is very basic and I am having lessons to improve, so I think a seasonal job, or labouring on a building site would be best. Does anyone have any contacts in this area that may need help?
Any suggestions would be very helpful!
Thanks
Dan


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

If you do get a job on a building site watch your self , they are some of the dagerios building sites in the worl and the scafolding is lethel for warned is fore armed and dont take notice of the flashy health and safty signs , nobody does


----------



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Pudd, I have noticed as there are a few near where we are living! Have you worked on one yourself? Is the pay reasonable?


----------



## Falcio (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, 
I don't live too far from there, which is why I can tell this is really a bad place to find a job (in fact I'm getting ready to leave for Australia, myself).
Around Todi, it would be much easier to find a seasonal job in harvest, with the period from september to november being probably the busiest. You should seek that in advance just to be on the safe side, though. Oh, and mind you, sometimes, people will try to pay you with part of the harvest, rather than with money.

As for construction jobs, I personally don't know anyone that could help you, but I do know that they're not too hard to come by........but only if you have experience! Yes, over here, employers might want you to actually have years of experience even for the most simple jobs. The pay isn't too bad either, but expect a strong competition to actually get the job.
Check the "Centro per l'impiego" in Todi, it should be right next to the town hall (comune). There you should be able to find such job offerings, or at least someone that could point you in the right direction to find them. Even trying out a job agency is a good idea. They are generally free, though I don't know any in in Todi.


----------



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you Falcio. I have spoken to a few locals and they have said its very hard to find work in the area but we will see...


I will head into Todi this week and have a look.


----------

